# Besitzrechte von AppData falsch gesetzt, Programme lassen sich nicht mehr starten



## Frezl (27. September 2012)

Hey allerseits,

ich habe grade etwas naiv in den Besitzrechten von AppData rumgepfuscht mit dem Ergebnis, dass die meisten Programme nicht mehr starten. In Startmenü und Taskleiste funktionieren die Verknüpfungen nicht mehr, Firefox findet sein Profil nicht, usw.

Wie es dazu kam:
Ich arbeite mit Sketch Up 8. Das bringt mit alle 5 Minuten die Meldung, dass auf die Datei 0.apk nicht zugegriffen werden kann. In dieser Datei speichert SU wohl ein Autosave. Nach kurzer Suche in meinem System habe ich rausgefunden, dass alle meine Ordner und Dateien schreibgeschützt sind. Das scheint erst so zu sein, seit ich das System vor kurzem neu aufgesetzt und die alten Dateien rüberkopiert habe. Habe recherchiert und rausgefunden, dass der "Schreibschutz" nur die halbe Wahrheit ist und wahrscheinlich die Besitzrechte falsch gesetzt sind. Also hab ich die in meinen Eigenen Dateien nach dieser Anleitung neu gesetzt. Leider hätte ich das bei AppData besser nicht tun sollen.

Jetzt habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich die Besitzrechte setzen muss, dass alles wieder funktioniert wie vorher 

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch weiß Rat!

Viele Grüße
Frezl


----------



## Frezl (27. September 2012)

Kann ich das Problem vll mit der Systemwiederherstellung lösen?


----------



## Frezl (27. September 2012)

Systemwiederherstellung geht leider nicht, da der letzte Wiederherstelltungspunkt zu alt ist. Was aber geht ist, eine vorherige Version des Ordners wiederherzustellen. Hab das mal für das ganze AppData-Verzeichnis gemacht. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder, allerdings sind Thunderbird und Firefox eine Woche in der Vergangenheit, d. h. Mails und v. a. ein paar wichtige Bookmarks fehlen. Weiß noch nicht, bei wie vielen anderen Anwendungen ich ähnliche Probleme haben werde.

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, welchen Ordner in AppData, der nur den Windows Explorer betrifft, ich zurücksetzen muss, damit alles wieder klappt? Möchte nicht noch weiter ahnungslos rumpfuschen...

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Frezl (16. Oktober 2012)

Leider ist das Problem doch noch nicht komplett gelöst. Wenn ich Software installieren will, die in "C:/Users/Ich/AppData" schreiben will, bekomme ich vom Installer den Fehler "2203". Das ist jetzt schon öfter passiert, v. a. bei Programmen, die temporäre Dateien schreiben wollen oder sich direkt in diesen Ordner installieren.

Es würde mir schon helfen, wenn jemand mit ner funktionierenden Win7-Installation mal posten könnte, welche Besitzrechte seine User-Ordner haben.

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Frezl (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Fehler ist bei Microsoft dokumentiert: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324852/de

Allerdings konnte ich mit dem Lösungsvorschlag zuerst nicht viel anfangen (daher mein vorheriger Post). 

Nach einigen Versuchen hat es jetzt aber doch geklappt:

Bei mir hatte der Benutzer SYSTEM keinen Vollzugriff auf das Verzeichnis %TEMP%, daher konnten die Programme nicht schreiben.

Ob das jetzt die endgültige Lösung des Problems war weiß ich noch nicht, aber immerhin kann ich wieder ohne Fehler Programme installieren 

Grüße
Frezl


P. S.: Yeah, 500. Post!


----------

